# Impossible de monter les partitions



## Guigou (7 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment installé Linux Ubuntu 7.04 récemment sur mon Mac après avoir au préalable partitionné mon disque dur 76 Go comme suit :
58 Go pour OS X (HFS+) - 17,4 Go pour la racine Linux (ext3) - 700 Mo pour le swap Linux (+ 1 Mo pour yaboot).

Tout fonctionne pour le mieux sauf que je n'arrive pas à monter la partition Linux depuis Mac OS X. L'inverse marche très bien (_sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /media/OSX_), je vois bien la partition OS X sur le bureau ubuntu et je peux faire des transferts de fichiers.
J'ai donc essayé la même commande depuis OS X mais rien ne se passe. Petit tour dans Utilitaire de disque et là aussi impossible de monter la partition. Je vois bien les trois partitions principales, celle de OS X est bien entendu "modifiable" mais les deux autres sont grisées donc impossible de faire quoique ce soit et quand je clique sur "Monter" rien ne se passe. Voyez par vous-même : http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/2205/image1uq0.png

Donc deux questions se posent à moi : est-ce possible de monter la partition Linux (ext3) sur le bureau du Mac ? Et si oui comment faire ?

Merci d'avance


J'ai un eMac G4 PowerPC 1 GHz - Mac OS X 10.4.8


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi comme formatage? Systeme de fichier UNIX?
si non, et que ce n'est pas un format geré par MacOS, je n'ai aucune idée. Dans l'autre cas, je dirait que ce n'est pas normal


----------



## Guigou (7 Juillet 2007)

La partition sur laquelle se trouve Linux est formatée avec le système de fichiers ext3, donc forcément UNIX non ?


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Des syst&#232;mes de fichiers utilis&#233;s par UN*X, il y en a plus d'un !!
Rien que pour Linux, il y a par d&#233;faut ext2, ext3 (presque pareil) et ReiserFS 3 (rien &#224; voir). &#192; ceci on peut ajouter XFS (de SGI), JFS (d'IBM) etc. SUN a son propre syst&#232;me de fichiers ZFS qui sera (peut-&#234;tre) adopt&#233; par Apple.

Pour Mac OS X, il y a deux syst&#232;mes de fichiers possibles : UFS (UN*X File System) et HFS+ (et ses d&#233;pendances).

Donc, &#231;a c'&#233;tait pour dire que "syst&#232;me de fichiers UNIX", c'est un groupe nominal sans signification.

La question qui t'int&#233;resse est en fait : existe-t-il un pilote ext3 pour Mac OS X ?
La r&#233;ponse serait :
- pas chez Apple
- il existe un pilote pour ext2, voir ici.

Au vu du sujet, je d&#233;place vers le forum UNIX et OpenSource.


----------

